# Herbicide Questions



## MarkinMO (Sep 30, 2016)

Hello to everyone. Last year we started baling on our place. We have a 10 acre parcel used to grow thorn-less blackberries, raspberries, truck patch vegetables, and Christmas trees. The place had been hayed for several years, and not fertilized or limed. In the places I mow for access to the garden plots and tree areas, the grass and clover have returned nicely. Looks like a well seeded lawn when fresh cut. The rest of the place is various grasses, weeds, and quick growing brush. I want to increase the quality of the hay field, and rid it of the undesirable growth, Some of the hay will be used to mulch the gardens with, and also to bed dogs in during the winter months. The rest will be offered for sale, any not sold will be composted.

My questions,

1. Does Remedy Ultra carry-over in mulched or composted hay?

2. What's a good recommended herbicide to rid the woody, thorny, vines and brush?

3. Any recommendations on how to improve the hay producing areas for increased quality and yeild?

Just so you know, I mow with a JD 9W sickle, rake with an NH 256, and bale with a JD 24T. All work great, although not high speed. Plenty good enough for our needs, plus it's all paid for.

Thanks for any replies, thanks a bunch for helpful replies.

Mark


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

MarkinMO said:


> My questions,
> 
> 3. Any recommendations on how to improve the hay producing areas for increased quality and yeild?
> 
> Mark


Welcome MarkinMO,

Here are a couple of attachments, that I have found useful..

Larry


----------

